# Sling loaded Hopper + Old Hopper - can each access each others recordings



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wanted to see if anyone is running he new Sling Loaded Hopper and also the old Hopper? Wondering if hey both can access each others recordings. Have gotten conflicting info from contacting Dish. Have been told by a couple that this can not be done yet, but will in the future.

We had gotten our upgraded equipment installed yesterday. Replaced a 722 with new Hopper and Joey. Wanting to already do away with the Joey, but wan a setup of an old Hopper plus the new hopper we have. I have wired Internet that wold begging to both boxes.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Bradrlz;3170668 said:


> Wanted to see if anyone is running he new Sling Loaded Hopper and also the old Hopper? Wondering if hey both can access each others recordings. Have gotten conflicting info from contacting Dish. Have been told by a couple that this can not be done yet, but will in the future.
> 
> We had gotten our upgraded equipment installed yesterday. Replaced a 722 with new Hopper and Joey. Wanting to already do away with the Joey, but wan a setup of an old Hopper plus the new hopper we have. I have wired Internet that wold begging to both boxes.


I have both, yes they can see each others DVR contents.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A few users already reported here - working OK.


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

some guy said:


> I have both, yes they can see each others DVR contents.


Ok, talked with Dish and will be replacing our Joey with a prior model Hopper on Sunday. So we will only have two Hoppers. One new Hopper with built in sling and one prior model hopper. Anything special that needs to be done on setup for both units to have access and see each others DVRs?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope, just works.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The solo Node will be replaced with a dual Node. With the dual Node, the technician will run a 3rd coax from the dish to the Node for the 3rd satellite. If the coax that connects to your Joey is not RG 6, a RG 6 coax must be run to the Hopper. These are the only changes from your current installation. Thanks.



Bradrlz said:


> Ok, talked with Dish and will be replacing our Joey with a prior model Hopper on Sunday. So we will only have two Hoppers. One new Hopper with built in sling and one prior model hopper. Anything special that needs to be done on setup for both units to have access and see each others DVRs?


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The solo Node will be replaced with a dual Node. With the dual Node, the technician will run a 3rd coax from the dish to the Node for the 3rd satellite. If the coax that connects to your Joey is not RG 6, a RG 6 coax must be run to the Hopper. These are the only changes from your current installation. Thanks.


I am doing away with the Joey all together and will only have two Hoppers. One Hopper with built in sling and a prior model Hopper in our bedroom. We have structured wiring throughout the entire house so we are good on cabling and Ethernet hard wired.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You'll still need a dual-node as a single node won't do 2 hoppers.


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

lparsons21 said:


> You'll still need a dual-node as a single node won't do 2 hoppers.


Correc, they will be installing a dual node. Getting installed on Sunday. Took forever to get them to agree to swap out the Joey for another Hopper


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Is there no difference monthly cost?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Between the Hopper and the Slopper? Nope.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

So far...


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

4HiMarks said:


> Is there no difference monthly cost?


No extra monthly cost difference between a one hopper + Joey or 2 Hopper


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

first one always free, $7 monthly fee each with second or more plus $ 10 dvr fee.


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

acostapimps said:


> first one always free, $7 monthly fee each with second or more plus $ 10 dvr fee.


With two Hoppers you still oly pay the one DVR fee an incur the $7 or the second Hopper which is the same as 1 hopper + Joey


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

So I would be much better off with my old Hopper and a new Hopper + Sling than a 1 Hopper and 1 Joey?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

4HiMarks;3173219 said:


> So I would be much better off with my old Hopper and a new Hopper + Sling than a 1 Hopper and 1 Joey?


You would have 6 tuners instead of 3.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Bradrlz;3171453 said:


> With two Hoppers you still oly pay the one DVR fee an incur the $7 or the second Hopper which is the same as 1 hopper + Joey


Yes that's what I said.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

some guy;3173247 said:


> You would have 6 tuners instead of 3.


Actually 2 on live tv and PTAT, 3 on recordings switching tuners from joey's


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

acostapimps;3173705 said:


> Actually 2 on live tv and PTAT, 3 on recordings switching tuners from joey's


What? He said an old Hopper and and a new HWS over a Hopper and Joey. 6 tuners vs 3 tuners.


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

Got my second hopper setup this morning and guy deactivated my Joey. I am able to see each others DVR's. The installer wasn't able to get it working. Thanks to the research I had done I was able to show him how to set it up. Thank god I am Joey free now and just have two Hoppers.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Bradrlz;3174890 said:


> Got my second hopper setup this morning and guy deactivated my Joey. I am able to see each others DVR's. The installer wasn't able to get it working. Thanks to the research I had done I was able to show him how to set it up. Thank god I am Joey free now and just have two Hoppers.


Got it working how? Do you have a HIC in your installation?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

some guy;3173836 said:


> What? He said an old Hopper and and a new HWS over a Hopper and Joey. 6 tuners vs 3 tuners.


I meant the Hopper+Joey, but Hopper+HWS yes 6 tuners.


----------



## Bradrlz (Jan 19, 2013)

some guy said:


> Got it working how? Do you have a HIC in your installation?


I do not have HIC. Have whole house wired Ethernet and coax. Hopper with sling is hooked up to Internet. Had to do a hard restart on my existing Hopper with sling. Turn on MOCA on hopper with sling and enable bridging. Can now toggle between each DVR while in the DVR menu.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm curious, does anyone know if the new Hopper with Sling have any other improvements.

Seems like they must have upgraded something inside the box besides just adding the sling but would be nice to know if anyone has noticed any change in operation or heard anything.

I'm still in a bathroom remodel mode but getting close to upgrading to a dual Hopper dual Joey system and don't want to regret not getting at least one Hopper with sling although the sling thing isn't important to me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen same FW (production and beta ) spooling to both models, I would say, beside Ssling function. they are the same.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Grandude;3175269 said:


> I'm curious, does anyone know if the new Hopper with Sling have any other improvements.
> 
> Seems like they must have upgraded something inside the box besides just adding the sling but would be nice to know if anyone has noticed any change in operation or heard anything.
> 
> I'm still in a bathroom remodel mode but getting close to upgrading to a dual Hopper dual Joey system and don't want to regret not getting at least one Hopper with sling although the sling thing isn't important to me.


Hopper w/ sling has a faster processor and more RAM. Also has the ability to do Hopper Transfers with an iPad. Also has built in wifi instead of needing an external adapter. That's what I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

puckwithahalo said:


> Hopper w/ sling has a faster processor and more RAM. Also has the ability to do Hopper Transfers with an iPad. Also has built in wifi instead of needing an external adapter. That's what I can think of off the top of my head


Thank you. That does make the Hopper with Sling a more interesting decision.
I have a friend who thinks the original Hopper could use a faster processor. Now I need to make my decision on which one to get. I know the wife's Hopper will be the original version. She won't know the difference...........:grin:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

Grandude said:


> Thank you. That does make the Hopper with Sling a more interesting decision.
> I have a friend who thinks the original Hopper could use a faster processor. Now I need to make my decision on which one to get. I know the wife's Hopper will be the original version. She won't know the difference...........:grin:


:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

puckwithahalo said:


> Hopper w/ sling *has a faster processor and more RAM*. Also has the ability to do Hopper Transfers with an iPad. Also has built in wifi instead of needing an external adapter. That's what I can think of off the top of my head


Do you have any real info ? What CPU? How many MB ? Inside of the Hopper 2.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

P Smith;3176562 said:


> Do you have any real info ? What CPU? How many MB ? Inside of the Hopper 2.


I can find out. Don't know off the top of my head, but as I recall, roughly twice as fast on the processor and twice as much RAM.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If you'll give the CPU model and a size of RAM, then it will be easy to compare - H [aka H2k] got a lot more PR buzz with tech info.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith;3176562 said:


> Do you have any real info ? What CPU? How many MB ? Inside of the Hopper 2.


It has 2GB of RAM and a BCM7425 @ 1.3GHz.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> It has 2GB of RAM and a BCM7425 @ 1.3GHz.


And it came from "someone' ?  Any logs to see the numbers ?
Also H2k has 768 MB of RAM ...

Searching Internet ...
http://tech2.in.com/features/dth/tech2-talks-dth-set-top-boxes-with-broadcom/223752


> Broadcom BCM7425
> 
> One of them, the platform based on the BCM7425 solution was quite impressive. It's based on the 40nm fabrication process and can handle full HD 3D streams. The dual-core processor that is responsible for the capability runs at an incredible 1.3GHz. One of the interesting features of the solution is its trancoding capabilities and connectivity options. Wired and wireless connectivity is added by a separate BCM7424. Using it, you can stream HD channels to different devices in real time. It can do this using a number of resolutions, formats and codecs. At the demonstration zone, there was a console that was being used to monitor the statistics of the device. The product is one of the best solutions and is targetted at the premium user. We're most eager to see a solution such as this end up in the Indian market.


Other place


> l In the media server cable, satellite and IP STB market, Broadcom introduces two new 40nm cable STB SoCs that feature
> an ultra-high performance MIPS®-based 1.3 GHz dual threaded applications processor with an additional 3000 DMIPS of
> hardware processing performance, totaling 6000 DMIPS. These new SoC solutions complement the Broadcom BCM7422
> and Broadcom BCM7421 (the industry's first 40nm HD full resolution 3DTV video gateway STB SoCs announced in
> ...


Some more interesting info you could find here: https://www.broadcom.com/press/release.php?id=s705350



> NAGRA On-Chip Security (NOCS), a highly secure hardware toolbox, allowing operators to monetize services and protect business models
> NAGRA Conditional Access and Digital Rights Management to create a strong content protection environment
> 
> Validated OpenTV 5 drivers are currently available on the flagship Broadcom BCM7425 Dual Transcoding Hybrid Gateway SoC. NAGRA OpenTV 5 can be supported on all of Broadcom's set-top box and gateway platforms.


About Sling features: http://placeshiftingenthusiasts.com/tag/bcm7425/

And for new development : BCM7435, what doubled power of 7425 and "Expanded Video Capacity: supports security for up to 22 simultaneous video streams. " http://www.broadcom.com/press/release.php?id=s656483


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could Google it, so now you can believe me. Or is it some sort of conspiracy?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps from dish ... never seen any PR from them regarding CPU and other tech tidbits of H2, like it was for H2k.


----------

